# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Te jesh adoleshent do te thote...

## unejsa

Para disa kohesh kam ber nje studim me disa adoleshent rreth kesaj teme. Tani do te deshiroja qe ta zgjeroja studimin tim me mendime me te shumta rreth kesaj teme.
Deshiroj te di se cfar mendojne te rinjt e sotem rreth adoleshences, gjendjes shpirterore qe kan te rinjt ne adoleshenc, lirit e kufizimet e tyre, deshirat e tyre, problemet e gjithcka tjeter qe duan te tregojne ata.

Duke ditur se si ndihen e cfar nevojash kan ata mund te dijme se si te sillemi me ta pa krijuar konflikte sepse te gjith e dim qe eshte nje mosh paksa e veshtir per tu kuptuar

----------


## fisniku-student

*"Faza me e poshtert e zhvillimit te njeriut eshte Adoleshenca"*

Kjo eshte faza ku Njeriu nuk qendron as ne toke dhe as ne Air, thjesht qdo Njeri pasi ta kalon adoleshencen dhe kujton kete faze pas disa vitesh gjithmon do ta urrej kete faze, sepse eshte periudhe ku njeriu ose mund ta humb nje karrier ose ndryshon rrjedhe ne jete.

Kjo faze poashtu ka rendesin e saj aq te madhe sa qe varet e ardhmja e nje personi. E ardhmja ose percaktohet negativisht ose pozitivisht dhe kush e tejkalon kete faze me sukses zakonisht jan persona qe kan korrur suksese ne karrier dhe jete, ndersa ata qe kan deshtuar ne kete faze jan bere barre e shoqeris dhe jan gjithnje ne pritje te nje drite ne fund te tunellit te Kalimashit  :ngerdheshje: 

Une per vete, aq shume e urrej kte Faze sa qe nuk arrijt ta perkufizoj Urrejtjen se vetem se munda quaj *Si Faze ku mund te behesh Hore ne Jete.*

----------


## unejsa

> *"Faza me e poshtert e zhvillimit te njeriut eshte Adoleshenca"*
> 
> Kjo eshte faza ku Njeriu nuk qendron as ne toke dhe as ne Air, thjesht qdo Njeri pasi ta kalon adoleshencen dhe kujton kete faze pas disa vitesh gjithmon do ta urrej kete faze, sepse eshte periudhe ku njeriu ose mund ta humb nje karrier ose ndryshon rrjedhe ne jete.
> 
> Kjo faze poashtu ka rendesin e saj aq te madhe sa qe varet e ardhmja e nje personi. E ardhmja ose percaktohet negativisht ose pozitivisht dhe kush e tejkalon kete faze me sukses zakonisht jan persona qe kan korrur suksese ne karrier dhe jete, ndersa ata qe kan deshtuar ne kete faze jan bere barre e shoqeris dhe jan gjithnje ne pritje te nje drite ne fund te tunellit te Kalimashit 
> 
> Une per vete, aq shume e urrej kte Faze sa qe nuk arrijt ta perkufizoj Urrejtjen se vetem se munda quaj *Si Faze ku mund te behesh Hore ne Jete.*


Faleminderi fisniku-student per pergjigjen dhe pse ti e ke kaluar ate faz perserit te falenderoj per pergjigjen e dhene.

Une per vete nuk e urrej aspak ate faz te kjetes time madje e kujtoj me  nostalgji se ja kam kaluar me te vertet shume bukur dhe ajo faz po i jep rezultatet dhe ne fazen qe ndodhem tani.

----------


## Falco115

Komplimenta per temen, shum e qelluar.
Adoleshenca paraqet nje periudhe ne te cilen ka ndryshime te medha ne zhvillimin e njeriut. Kjo  periudh ka disa karakteristika, duke filluar nga ndryshimet e dukshme trupore dhe disa ndryshime psikike. Aftesia fizike per reprodukim, si dhe pjekuria emocionale sjellin konflikte te perhershme midis deshirave dhe pengesave, qe nuk jan ne harmoni me edukaten e tyre dhe normat shoqerore. Grupe te rinjeve qe deri ne ate moshe ishin mjafte te qendrueshem, fillojne te shpartallohen, kerkohen miqesi te reja, formohen grupe te reja me qellime dhe ideale tjera.
Te rinjet e kesaj moshe shfaqin se pari lidhjet emocionale per ndonje person tjeter te gjinise se kundert, pastaj zgjedhet qifti, dua te them  se perpos ndryshimeve tjera te natyres fiziologjike, zhvillimi psikik krijon veshtiresi te posaqme. Dallimet e theksuara individuale ne pamjen fizike dhe ngecja ne zhvillim , mund te shkaktoj te adoleshentet ndjenje inferioriteti ose frike nga abnormaliteti. Gjate periudhes se adoleshences te rinjet i mundon shume edhe problemi seksual,,numrii madh i deshirave nga njera ane, dhe ne anen tjeter numri i madh i pengesave dhe paprovovojes ne kete sfere krijojne nje mori problemesh, te cilat nese nuk zgjidhen si duhet , mund te ndikojne traumatologjikisht tek adoleshenti , duke len pasoja te perhershme. Karakteristik e kesaj periudhe eshte edhe synimi i adoleshentit per pavaresi,qe shprehet me konflikte te shpeshta me prinder, te cilet u vejne ndalese deshirave e nevojave te tyre. Ndikim te madh ne jeten e adoleshentit kan edhe vetit morale te prinderve, veshtiresi te posaqme krijohen te ato familjet ku prindrit jane ne grindje te perhershme mes tyre, ne familje pijanecesh etj..ngjarje keto te cilat ndikojne shume negativisht te adoleshenti, dhe si pasoje mund te kete veshtiresi te medha ne adaptim, shkollim dhe edukim te metutjeshem.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Adoleshenca faza e rinis ku rinia fluturon me prase ne b...  
Pa perjashtim  :pa dhembe:

----------


## lisa12

aiiiiii kam harruar se cdon me thene adoleshent se kane kaluar shume vite :i terbuar:

----------


## .IQ

unejsa
nga sa vjet fillon dhe mbaron adoleshenca
jam kurioz

----------


## unejsa

> unejsa
> nga sa vjet fillon dhe mbaron adoleshenca
> jam kurioz


Ne pergjithesi Adoleshentete llogariten femijet te moshes nga 12-21 vjet

----------


## unejsa

Keto jane disa rezultate te studimi time qe kam bere para 2-vjetesh




Hyrje

     Adoleshenca eshte mosha me me probleme qe historia njeh. Vemendja e studiuesve eshte terhequr gjate shekullit XX deri ne ditet tona. Ata e kane cilesuar here si moshe krize,here si moshe konfliktesh. Problemet qe paraqet ajo jane nga me te ndryshmet dhe shume te veshtira e te nderlikuara. Prinderit jane ata qe shqetesohen me shume derisa  I quajne sjelljet e tyre te cuditshme,derisa arrijne te mendojne nese femija I tyre eshte normal apo jo. Krahas prinderve shqetesimi perballe adoleshenteve kane edhe mesuesit. Keta te fundit perplasen me adoleshentet me probleme nga me te ndryshmet. Kjo moshe e veshtire,kjo pjese sociale eshte e perfshire ne konflikte me moshataret,prinderit dhe mesuesit . Perse ndoll kjo?
         Se pari:adoleshenca eshte nje faze e formimit te vrullshem te tipareve kryesore te personalitetit te njeriut,qe karakterizohet nga lufta normale e njeriut per te krijuar identitetin individual. Nje formim i tille realizohet ne procesin kompleks te lindjes dhe zgjidhjes se konflikteve te shumellojshme me traditat kulturore,me prinderit,shoket e shkolles ose te lagjes,deri te ata me te afermit,me norm ate ndryshme ligjore e nenligjore dhe sidomos me vetveten.
         Se dyti:ne moshen e adoleshences,konfliktet e ndryshme,sidomos ato qe lidhen me ceshtje jetike,perjetohen ne menyre dramatike,lane gjurme te thella ne vetedijen e te rinjve,gjurme qe ruhen gjate.
         Se treti :perqeshje: erqendrimi i vemendjes ne kete grup social percaktohet nga dy kriter kryesore:
-po rritet numri i nxenesve qe vazhdojne shkollen e mesme.
-nxenesit qe do te marin arsim te mesem do te luajne gjithnje e me shume rol ne zhvillimin ekonomik,politik,kulturor etj te vendit.
         Se katerti :lepurushi: ete nxenesit adoleshente te shkollave te mesme kane shprehur opinjonet dhe shqetesimet e tyre qe lidhen me konfliktet ku ata perfshihen,dashur ose padashur. Knfliktet ndikojne ne ecurine e veprimtarise se perditshme te nxenesve. Ndodh qe i pengojne te mesojne,por edhe te mesojne me mire. Here –here i nxit te kalojne kohen ne veprimtari argetuese,sportive etj.

Qellimet dhe hipoteza:
         Qellimi punimit :mace e verdhe: e kryhet nje studim per te perkufizuar “cdo te thote te jesh adoleshent” nga vete adoleshentet.
         Detyra kryesore e ketij studimi perqendrohet ne kete drejtim:
-te paraqese mendimet e adoleshenteve se si e perkufizojne ata adoleshencen.

         Hipoteza kryesore e ketij studimi eshte:
Mosha e adoleshences karakterizohet nga nje zhvillim i shpejte fizik,moral dhe intelektual,nga nje formim intensive i personalitetit ne kuader te marrdhenjeve sociale dhe aktivitetit te gjere jetesor. 

          Hipoteza te tjera te studimit jane:
 	adoleshentet jane te mahnitur me vetveten
 	adoleshentet jane mendjemedhenj ndaj moshatareve te tyre
adoleshentet jane egoist kun e qender vendosin gjithmone unin e tyre.

Shqyrtimi i literatures se fushes dhe te ceshtjes.
         Ketu paraqiten kontributet per zhvillimin e koncepteve kyce sipas autoreve te ndryshem. Adoleshenca eshte pare nga kendveshtrime te ndryshme ku cdo studiues eshte perpjekur te sjelle dicka te re ne punen e tij.

Adoleshenca
                          Ja tek jam,i zhgenjyer,i paditur
                              njeri i ri
                                 para gjerave te panjohura.
                                     …E c’jam une ?
                                              C’duhet te bej?
                                                 A duhet te pres?
Paul Claudel 
         “Ne perkufizimin e tij, Zhan Zhak Ruso do ta quante moshen e adoleshences si moshen e shenderrimeve te medha fizike dhe psikologjike” 
         Psikologia  Anjeza Dishnica ka cituar “ Adoleshenca eshte nje kalim i veshtire nga bota e femijve ne boten e te rriturve sepse adoleshenti gjendet perballe sfidave per te krijuar personalitetin e tij. Ai kerkon te sillet si i rritur dhe perballet me prindrit qe e shohin ende si nje femije”. 

Cfare duhet te dime per adoleshencen?
         Ne lidhje me kete pyetje Prof. Dr. Dafina Kuzmanovska dhe Ass. Dr. Kamaka Peketcieva citojn:
         “Adoleshentete llogariten femijet te moshes nga 12-21 vjet. Ne kete periudhe, ata kalojne neper shume ndryshime fizike dhe emocionale. Ndryshimet  shpesh jane te dhimbshme dhe ndikojne duke shkaktuar huti te femijet dhe te prindrit. Shumica e femijeve gjate kesaj periudhe do te kalojne puberitetin. Gjate puberitetit, trupi i femijes rritet dhe zhvillohet, duke u trasformuar ne nje trup burri/ gruaje te moshuar. Femijet nuk e kane dhe krejt njesoj se c’mendojne te tjeret per ta. Ne ate moshe, numri i madh i femijve mendojne se nuk mund te lendohet. Ata jane te bindur se cfardo qe te bejne, asgje e keqe nuk mund t’u ndodh”. 


Cfare quajme adoleshence?

 	Adoleshenca kosiderohet si nje periudhe kalimtare nga femijria ne pjekuri. Ajo fillon me kohen e puberitetit. Per femrat kjo arrihet rreth moshes 11 vjece ndersa per meshkujt rreth moshes 13 vjec. Ne literaturen psikologjike boterore nuk ka kritere universale per percaktimin e fillimit dhe perfundimit te moshes se  adoleshences. Disa psikologe, petagoge, mjeke, fiziologe moshen e adoleshences e shtrijne deri ne 19 vjec. Ne gjuhen angleze fjala “adolescent” tregon njekohsisht edhe adoleshentin edhe te riun. Nocioni “teenager” qe perdoret dendur ne literaturen amerikane perfshin te rinjte nga 13 vjec deri 19 vjec.
 	Mosha e adoleshences karakterizohet nga nje zhvillim i shpejte fizik, moral e intelektual, nga nje formim intesiv i personalitetit ne kuadrin e mardhenieve sociale dhe aktivitetit te gjere jetesor. Kjo eshte nje moshe e gjalle mjaft energjike, moshe me mundesi te medha, interesa te gjera, jete aktive sociale etj.
 	Ne aspektin e zhvillimit biologjik, adoleshenca eshte mosha e zhvillimit te shpejte,e rritjes ne gjatesi,ne peshe,persoset aparati muskulor etj. Ndryshimet te brendshme ndollin ne veprimtarine e organeve te bendshme sidomos ne rritjen e aktivitetit te zemres,ne zhvillimin e shpejte funksional te trurit dhe te sistemit nervor. Ne vecanti rriten dhe zhvillohen gjendrat  seksuale dhe shenjat sekondare qe cojne ne pjekurine seksuale. Te vajzat kjo eshte me e shpejte te djemte.
 	Ne aspektin psikologjik (sensor dhe njohes)ne kete moshe ndodhin ndryshime te rendesishme emocionale,ne aftesite njohese,zhvillimin e te menduarit,kujteses logjike,imagjinata behet me e mprehte,vemendja me e organizuar,zhvilohen prirjet dhe interesat,zhvillohen gjithashtu vullneti dhe karakteri.
 	 Ne aspektin shoqeror nre kete moshe kryhet me vrull procesi i socializimit,formimi i ndergjegjes shoqerore,sjelljes dhe qendrimit ndaj punes,zhvillimi i interesit per sferat e ndryshme te veprimtarise,diferencimi ne zhvillimin e prirjeve,aftesive dhe percaktimi i llojit te krijimtarise dhe forcimi i pikepamjeve.
 	Formimi i personalitetit te adoleshentit eshte ne proces teresor,dinamik. Ne kete proces nje rol me rendesi luan familja si qeliza baze e shoqerise,nga niveli i se ciles varet dhe edukimi i femijeve. Nga viti ne vit eshte rritur funksioni edukues social i familjes. Ajo ka pesuar ndryshime e shnderrime te rendesisme;eshte rritur mireqenja,niveli ekonomik e sidomos politik,kulturor,arsimor e shoqeror.
 	Aspekti i marrdhenjeve prind-femije dhe i ndikimit te te pareve  te te dytet,ehte nje nga poblemet me te mprehta me karakter psikologjik dhe socil. Ne kete ceshtje duhen pasur parasysh disa vecori psiko-sociale te vete moshes sic jane tendnca per pavarsi, per ta konsideruar veten te rritur, si revolta kunder prinderve, si perpjekje keto per  tu larguar nga familja, per te bere nje jete te pavarur.
Si mund te ndimojne prinderit adoleshentet?

 	“Alternative me e mire do te ishte parandalimi i problemit, por ne rastin kur ai ka mberritue ne dere prindit i duhet te nderhyje…Si?
Me shume perkushtim ndaj femijes.
Sot,kur nje pjese e mire e prinderve priren te bejne sa me shume pune,eshte e veshtire te kalohet shume kohe me femijet. Megjithate cilesia e nderveprimit eshte me e rendesishme ne raporte me kohen. Edhe nje telefonate e shkurter interpretohet pozitivisht nga adolashenti dhe eshte nje hap drejt mardhenies se shendetshme. Perkushtimi nuk do te thote vetem plotesimi i nevojave materiale…por shume me teper: femija ka nevoje te ndihet i kuptuar. Pyetjet rreth shkolles,rreth lendeve qer paraqesin me shume probleme per te jane nje hap perpara drejt permiresimit te notave.
Ndihme ne vendosjen e qellimeve 
Prindi duhet te ndihmoje femijen ne vendosjen e qellimeve ne menyre te vecante te atyre qellimeve qe lidhen me shkollen. Vendosja e qellimeve eshte e lidhur ngushte me pervetesimin e normave te caktuara. Nje nxenes me rezultate te uleta ndodhet me Brenda nje “xhungle” nga e cila e ka te veshtire te dale. Konfuzionit te moshes i shtohet edhe konfuzioni i mungeses se qellimit. Ne keto kushte ndihma e prindit nevojitet me teper.
Theksim i rendesise se rregullave. 
Prindi duhet te theksoje rendesine e studimit, te punes se pavarur dhe idene e vazhdimesise ne kohe. Nje nga problemet me te cilat haste nje adoleshent qe bie nga mesimet eshte i lidhur me perceptimin e kohes:ai e ka te veshtire te beje nje sinteze te kohes , te pranoje faktin qe koha nuk eshte perpara tij ne infinit. Per shkak te rezultateve te uleta ai mund te shkeputet nga e tashmja dhe te ushqeje iluzione se net e ardhmen gjerat mund te shkojne me mire. E ardhmja shenderrohet ne sinonim te shkopit magjik: dikur gjithcka do te jete mrekulli. Prindi duhet te krijoje tek ai bindjen se e ardhmja eshte e lidhur me te tashmen,dhe nese sot je nxenes i dobet i tille do te vazhdosh te jesh edhe ne te ardhmen edhe nese perpjekjet mungojne.
Pjesmarrje ne aktivitetet shkollore. 
Inkurajimi i adoleshenteve per te marre pjese ne aktivitete te cilat organizohen nga shkolla. Kjo pjesemarrje do t’i jepte mundesi adoleshenteit per te rivendosur lidhjet me shkoollen dhe per te mos e pare shkollen vetem si vend “detyrash dhe rregullash”por edhe si institucion qe kriijon mundesi per argetim. Sigrisht shkolla shqipetare nuk ofron shume mundesi ne kete drejtim, megjitheate vihet re nje prirje positive e cila ne te ardhmen nen ndikimin e prinderve, mesuesve dhe nxenesve mund te zhvillohet me tej.” 
 	Ndryshimet qe ndodhin tek adoleshenti jane normale dhe pjese ezhvillimit te tij deri ne momentin qe nuk prishin ekuilibrin e vlerave dhe te normave. Ne kete aspect do te duhej qe familja te krijonte nje ambient te kuptueshem ndaj nevojav te adoleshentit, ta konsideronte ae si nje person me mendimet dhe deshirat e tij duke i transmetuar net e njejten kohe normat dhe vlerat morale. Familja eshte pasqyra ne te cilen i riu sheh veten edhe te ardhmen e tij.
 	Nje ndihmese tjeter qe familja mund t’i jape adoleshentit eshte qe te perpiqet ne moscarjen e mardhenieve ne familje si ndarje, dhune prinderore etj sepse per ngjarjet qe ndodhin ne familje shpeshhere faji i tyre i vihet adoleshentit. Te rinjte kane nje aftesi thithese rreth ngjarjeve qe ndodhin ne familje gjera te cilat i pasqyrojne dhe ne formimin e tyre te mevonshem. “Rruga qe ajo zgjedh per ta mbeshtetur adoleshentin eshte udherrefyes per te”  


Metodologjia

Eshte perdorur anketa per te marre mendimet e adoleshenteve per te perkufizuar adoleshencen. 

Subjekti

Subjekt i ketij studimi jane nxenesit e shkollave te mesme te Durresit. Ne kete studim jane perfshire tre shkolla. Secili nga anetaret ka shance te barabarta per te qene pjese e studimit. Per arsye kohere dhe logjistike studimi eshte kufizuar vetem ne rrethin e Durresit.
Kriteri i perfshirjes eshte mosha nga 14-19 vjec.

Teknika dhe instrumenti mates

Instrumenti mates qe eshte perdorur ne kete studim eshte anketa e perpiluar nga vete studiuesit e kesaj teme, duke u bazuar ne mendimet e adoleshnteve.

Inventari i stileve te menaxhimit

Anketa permban 18 pohime. Secilit individ i kerkohet te percaktoje sa i permbahet pohimit duke rrethuar njeren nga numrat e dhene ne shkallen 1-3. Per cdo pohim 1-tregon qe individi nuk reagon asnjehere ne ate menyre , 2-tregon qe individi vepron ndonjehere duke u bazuar ne varesi te situates, 3- tregon qe veprimi kryhet gjithmone.

Rezultatet e studimit.

Ne baze te anketes se realizuar ne shkollat e mesme ne lidhje me temen “Te jesh adoleshent do te thote…”  kane dale keto rezultate:











Pyetjet	kurre	ndonjehere	gjithmone
Te besh ate qe mendon 	3	24	13
Te jesh indiferent ndaj opinionit publik	10	24	6
Te kerkosh te jesh ne qender te gjithckaje	8	20	12
Vetem nje rritje e vrullshme fizike 	11	17	12
Te mendosh se ke cilesi te vecanta dhe duhet te vlersohesh vecmas.	7	24	9
Te lavderosh veten vazhdimisht ose terthorazi me arsye ose pa arsye	20	17	3
Te teprosh ne paraqitjen e jashtme figure,veshje,makine,shpenzime…	21	17	3
Te jesh neglizhues ose mosperfilles  ndaj prinderve dhe modelit qe kane	27	10	3
Te mos pranosh pervojen e te tjereve dhe ne vecanti nga moshataret e tu	15	21	4
Te kesh zili dhe dhe te jesh mendjemadh.	29	10	1
Te te pelqeje vetja ne cdo aspekt	10	22	8
Te ndikohesh shpejte nga qortimet edhe nese jane te lehta.	8	17	15
Te mbrosh mendimin tend dhe  mos leshosh pe dhe po sollen argument.	3	19	18
Te nevrikosesh shpejte,te sulmosh te tjeret e te perdoresh fjale te ndyra.	18	14	8
Te mendosh se nuk ke asnje te mete. 	15	17	8
Te shfrytezosh rastet dhe njerezit per te realizuar deshirat e tua.	13	19	7
Te ndihmosh te tjeret me kusht te komproisit material .	16	17	7
T’i mveshesh vetes rezultatet dhe te mirat e te tjereve si  te tuat.	21	13	6


         Ne baze te te dhenave rezulton se sipas adoleshenteve te anketuar ata nuk jane dakort me hipotezen e hedhur nga ne qe “Te jesh adoleshent do te thote te kesh zili dhe te jesh mendjemadh”

         Po ne baze te rezultateve te marra nga anketa del se ne lidhje me hipotezat “ Te jesh adoleshent do te thote te besh ate qe mendon”, “Te jesh adoleshent do te thote te jesh indiferent ndaj opinionit publik”, “Te jesh adoleshent do te thote te mendosh se ke cilesi te vecanta dhe duhet te vleresohesh vecmas”,adoleshentet jane dakord ti zbatojne ato ne baze te situates qe ndodhen.

         Duke u bazuar ne rezultatet e dala del se nje pjese e mire e adoleshenteve ne lidhje me hipotezen “Te jesh adoleshent do te thote te mbrosh mendimin tend dhe te mos leshosh pe dhe po sollen argumente”,dhe vete adoleshentet jane dakord me kete hipoteze.

















Perfundimi



Eshte e veshtire te perkufizosh adoleshencen pasi ajo eshte mosha ne te cilen cdo individ shpreh dhe  formon te gjithe potencialin e tij emocional,intelektual dhe fizik. Per me teper adoleshenca eshte nje perjudhe e jetes e cila perjetohet ne menyra te ndryshme sipas personaliteteve  te cdo individi..Duke u bazuar ne studimin e bere adoleshentet e perkufizojne adoleshencen: “te jesh adoleshent do te thote te mbrosh mendimin tend dhe te mos leshosh pe edhe nese te tjeret sjellin argumenta te shumta.

----------


## e panjohura

Dikush plaket dhe vdes Adoleshent!

----------


## _Magnolia_

Te jesh adoleshent,do te thote te kuptosh ate qe femijte e kane te lehte te bejne,dhe te rriturit e kane te veshtire,te jetojne.

Kjo quhet Pafajshmeri!

----------


## maryp

te jesh adoleshent do te thote te mendosh qe di gjithcka por pa dituar akoma cfare te pret me tej..

----------


## Endless

> Dikush plaket dhe vdes Adoleshent!


Me pak fjale po te ecim ne linjen llogjike te Walchires rreth adoleshenteve, i bie qe keta qe plaken dhe vdiskan adoleshenter, se ndankan kurr prasin nga b....!

----------

